
Ask HN: Is Sublime Text profitable? - palerdot
I&#x27;m just curious whether sublime text is profitable for the creator.<p>Though sublime text states that 
&lt;QUOTE&gt;
&quot;Sublime Text may be downloaded and evaluated for free, however a license must be purchased for continued use. There is currently no enforced time limit for the evaluation.&quot;,
&lt;&#x2F;QUOTE&gt;<p>the editor is practically the same for paid and non-paid users in terms of features, save for the occasional popup that reminds the user to purchase the license. I for instance, am still using the free trial version for a long time and I don&#x27;t feel annoyed or handicapped about the free trial version. In fact, I prefer it over other free text editors like Atom as I feel Sublime hands down beats them in terms of speed and features.<p>On the other hand, how hard it is for a software app to be profitable using sublime text&#x27;s business model?
======
tsukikage
The creator has been working on Sublime full time for over 8 years with only a
couple of relatively short breaks, so whatever the return it is clearly
enough.

The model seems much the same one a busker uses: no up front admission charge,
no enforcement, the music is out there as you walk by, speaking for itself,
and there is a hopeful hat on the ground.

Much though creators might like a bit more certainty than that, in a cynical
market as reluctant to make purchases as you yourself are, sadly, it seems
difficult for an independent to do much better.

Sublime is the best editor I have encountered, and I use it heavily, daily.
The busker is a professional virtuoso. If I stand there, entranced, listening,
day in day out, it seems churlish to walk away without putting some money in
the hat. Therefore I have purchased a license, even though no-one is forcing
me to and doing so unlocks no new features.

Apparently enough others also feel the same way.

------
brudgers
Most people who aren't going to pay for text editor are not going to pay for
Sublime whether or not its free. These people would choose something else if
Sublime was "paid only."

On the other hand, people and their circumstances change. A person who is
using the free version of Sublime is a strong sales lead for the paid version.
If the free version produces more sales of Sublime than it cannibalizes, then
it's a profitable strategy.

The free version works because the nominal cost of producing and maintaining
it is approximately zero.

Good luck.

------
joekinley
I bought it a long time ago because I loved it and used it everywhere. Also
the license allows me to use it everywhere I need it. As I am a professional
developer myself, and would also like to be paid for my work, I pay for
software that I use and like. Best $70 I spent for any piece of software ever.

------
i_don_t_know
If you like it and use it, why don't you pay for it?

~~~
wtf_is_frp
In that case, I would rather use a free editor.

~~~
mtmail
To add context: An hour later in a different thread wtf_is_frp wrote he/she is
a jobless student.

~~~
wtf_is_frp
There are plenty of other free editors. Why would I pay for sublime?

Sublime has a great opportunity to exploit: adding new features for a price.
There are plenty of areas open for improvement and the user base is already
there.

------
shubhamjain
There are lots of companies in the world, especially startups, that have very
generous "get-what-you-want" IT budget for every employee. Sublime Text for a
long time has been favourite text editor for developers and $60 will only make
a minute dent in that allocated budget.

I don't have the numbers but I can imagine lots of licenses being purchased
that way, even if the normal user would balk at spending on something that is
mostly free.

------
zerr
I wander what's special about Sublime Text, compared to other fast (i.e. not
electron/js based monsters) editors? There are many fast, native editors,
sharewares or freewares. One feature that comes to mind - ST targeted TextMate
userbase by out of the box supporting its add-ons. What else?

~~~
0942v8653
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11884152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11884152)

------
joshmanders
I haven't used Sublime in a long time, not since Atom released v1.0 and I
switched. But I paid for a license and feel that despite not using it anymore,
that license was well worth the cost. Sublime is a great tool and I'm sure
it's profitable.

------
aprdm
I bet the guy is loaded on money. I've paid for it from my own pocket because
it is amazing. And now I am using atom but I don't regret having paid for it.
$70 for something that you use 8h/day for ever? That's basically free.

------
inputjoker
Development of sublime text stopped last year, during which time version 3
beta is made into permanent evaluation. But it's under active development
again from march onwards and the version 4 is coming soon, which will not be a
free update.

------
lcmatt
Unless the creator released the figures nobody will know however it must be
bringing in enough money to keep him interested.

Personally if you're using the software to make money then dropping a one off
payment of $70 is nothing in the long term.

------
herbst
You also forget that you have to own a license for business.

------
sarla999
free version is enough to use.

